# Inexpensive, see through fence.



## mae-ling

Looking to help someone build a fence, They want it to look decent and be able to see through it.

Chain link - They like the chain link part, colored probably white maybe black. But the posts and rails look institutional.

Wood fence does not give visibility they want.

I have done chain link on wood posts and 2x4 rails, looks OK but not quite finished enough with the farm fence staples holding on the chain link.


Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## JasperST

How about coiled razer wire? Seriously though, sounds like some tough customers. White picked fences or chain link are what others have settled for.


----------



## joecaption

If you go with chain link pick the black. It tricks the eye and does not stick out as bad as a white one.


----------



## bbo

wrought iron fence. I didn't see anything about expense.


----------



## ddawg16

bbo said:


> wrought iron fence. I didn't see anything about expense.


I love wrought iron.....and it's actually easy to do if you have a mig welder....(gas works in a pinch)...but a little expensive....but looks great...

Why see-through? Neighbor good looking?


----------



## user1007

Lexan or tempered glass panels but not cheap. There is an outdoor equivalent of guerilla glass durable enough for fairly abusive situations----$$$$$ though. As totally transparent as you are going to find though. Wind resonance, like opera singers and wine glasses, can be a bad combination. 

Lattice inserts have some see through and until the panels get brittle they look nice. Joe keeps up with vinyl products, I suspect you can get lattice in vinyl?

You can have chainlink elctropainted to any color. Holds up extremely well and expands your color options. You can frame the sections into 2x4 for a bit more finished look. 

There are other types of see through metal fence panels. 

How tall and long is this fence? What is its purpose?


----------



## mae-ling

To go around a park type area. No code to follow but want it strong.
May go chain link but really they do not want that, want something a little nicer, not institutional looking. Colored is better then galvanized but not much! LOl

SD - Wondering about 2x4 framed panels of black chain link between posts. How would you do the 2x4 frame and attach the chain link?


----------



## mae-ling

Have done this type of idea before. Just used farm fencing staples to attach it, doesn't look as nice from back side.


----------

